
Life with a $99 Walmart Android Tablet - Zigurd
http://www.telirati.com/2019/05/a-99-android-tablet-that-doesnt-suck.html
======
Zigurd
A further update:

I recently installed Microsoft Word and Excel. Both load quickly and are
responsive.

------
Zigurd
Two updates to the review:

First, the battery is slow to charge, in addition to being fast to deplete.
The screen backlight is power hungry, and the combination of an old slow
charger and having the screen on results in barely making any progress
charging.

Second, neither the Google Now Launcher nor the Google Pixel Launcher are
compatible. There are lots of aftermarket launchers with similar look and
feel, but I'd rather have the choice of a stock launcher.

Apart from that, everything continues to work very well.

